# Advertised as "Opal" - What do you think? Dominant, recessive or reduced?



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Young racing hen, advertised as Opal. What do you think the genetics are?

Edit: She is definitely indigo. Been so long since I've seen one I barely recognised it!


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

recessive looks more like a roller to me


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

A gorgeous bird.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

It is not reduced or the neck would be lighten, and the head dark. It could be Dominant Opal but the red in the bar is so bright I am thinking indigo.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Yep, you're right Chuck. She is definitely indigo.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

cowcomrade said:


> recessive looks more like a roller to me


She does have a funny shaped head (or it might be the photo..).

Definitely not a roller... if you can find me a roller who has flown 400km I'll be impressed


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

ArcherPigeons said:


> She does have a funny shaped head (or it might be the photo..).
> 
> Definitely not a roller... if you can find me a roller who has flown 400km I'll be impressed


lets just call him a mutant roller


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

cowcomrade said:


> recessive looks more like a roller to me


It is a racing homer as stated in original post. We are talking about color not the breed. And it does not look like any roller I have ever seen.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

ArcherPigeons said:


> She does have a funny shaped head (or it might be the photo..).
> 
> Definitely not a roller... if you can find me a roller who has flown 400km I'll be impressed


Does it count if they flew in a circle? I have had mine on a couple of occasions fly all night and come down in the morning. 

I finally got the message that I should either cut down on the feed or release them earlier in the day.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Recessive opal blue bar.


----------

